# Kevyn Aucoin makeup book



## poppy z (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,

Become a MA is seriously an idea for me, so a friend, who is MA at mac in Paris, talk me about Kevyn Aucoin. I want to buy one of Kevyn Aucoin's books but there is so many ... I'm lost. 
But which one do you recommand me? 

Thx a lot


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_Hi,

Become a MA is seriously an idea for me, so a friend, who is MA at mac in Paris, talk me about Kevyn Aucoin. I want to buy one of Kevyn Aucoin's books but there is so many ... I'm lost. 
But which one do you recommand me? 

Thx a lot



_

 

I have making faces and I love it... its a really great book


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 26, 2006)

I like Making Faces and Face forward both great books


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 26, 2006)

Making Faces is the classic KA book...good stuff.


----------



## Glam Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

I also have both books and they are awesome!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok, I will buy these 2 books. Thank you girls!


----------



## Arella (Apr 27, 2006)

There's also his first one, The Art of Makeup, which goes over quite basic stuff. My favorite is Making Faces, though.


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

Making Faces is great for basics and how-tos.  The only other one I've seen is Face Forward, which is so awesome! It shows celebs made over as other celebs, and it is really uncanny.


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Making Faces is the best hands on book that he does IMO

I'd also like to add that Nars: Makeup Your Mind is a another great hands on book.
While it doesn't have over the top looks it does help with application, technique and over all balanced looks.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 28, 2006)

i love making faces !! its a super how-to easy to follow to .. and i agree the celebrities looking like celebrities is a trip !! gwen paltrow as james dean !! weird but interesting !! haha .. but thats all in face forward..
do you guys have any other suggestions in books too ?? cuz those are the only two that i have.


----------



## Arella (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I'd also like to add that Nars: Makeup Your Mind is a another great hands on book.
While it doesn't have over the top looks it does help with application, technique and over all balanced looks._

 
I'd absolutely agree with that. The acetate overlays are also super handy.

Unfortunately, I don't really have anything else to recommend, because I've personally found the Nars and Kevyn Aucoin books to be the best so far.


----------



## jennystalin (Apr 28, 2006)

making faces is great!!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Apr 30, 2006)

Two weeks ago I bought making faces and face forward at my local book store. They were around $20 each. A very good $40 investment.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2006)

i <3 making faces... i remember looking through the bobbi brown book at the bookstore and they put down using a lot of color on your lids so i was put off by that =(


----------



## divaster (Apr 30, 2006)

I love Making Faces too. I think it's partially responsible for my love of makeup. I didn't really know how amazing it could be before I saw Kevyn's work. He was great.


----------



## lara (May 10, 2006)

Kevyn Aucoin's books are fabulous, but keep in mind that a lot of his techniques and styles are getting really dated. They're great as inspiration books and for getting an idea about the basics and creating looks, but remember to seek out more up-to-date reference books as well.


----------

